# Why you should still be fishing



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Legendarryyaj's nice 3lb smallie from Erie today










What a fun 4 hours on the water. Those smallies are soooo much fun.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Nice. We are heading out Sunday for Perch or White Bass, then working the smallies along the wall.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Nice going, even in the colored water.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks a little chilly...but nice fish. Still a great time of the year to catch quality fish that's for sure.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Fish G3 said:


> Looks a little chilly...but nice fish. Still a great time of the year to catch quality fish that's for sure.


It was cold...especially when the wind shifted from SE to N. Ow.  Prior to that shift in wind it wasn't too bad. I even took off my jacket at one point.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice smallie!!!!

Fairport?


----------

